# Der Krieger



## PC-Flo (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hallo,
in diesem Thread wird über den Krieger diskutiert. Über die Stärken und Schwächen des Templers bzw. des Gladiators.
Alles was ihr bereits über den Krieger wisst könnt nein sollt Ihr sogar berichten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann in Form von Videos oder aber auch in Texten geschehen.




Allgemein


*Krieger Grundstats*

Stärke: 110
Ausdauer: 110
Genauigkeit: 100
Gewandtheit: 100
Intelligenz: 90
Geistheit: 90

Krieger Skills Level 1-9 _Neu auf Deutsch_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Damage Dealer*
Off-Tank

Gladiatoren leben und sterben durch das Schwert.
Sie beherrschen den meisterhaften Umgang mit vielen verschiedenen Waffen und verfügen über verschiedene Kampftechniken,
die genau auf die Eigenschaften ihrer Waffen zugeschnitten sind.

*Wichtige Eigenschaften:* Stärke, Gesundheit, Beweglichkeit, Genauigkeit

*Anlegbare Waffentypen*
Dolche, Einhandschwerter, Zweihandschwerter, Einhandstreitkolben, Stangenwaffen, Bögen
(2x Einhandschwert bzw. Einhandkolben durch Stigma möglich)

*Anlegbare Rüstungen*
Stoff, Leder, Kette, Platte, Schild

*Gladiator Skill Liste* (klick) _NEU auf Deutsch_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  Berufe  *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waffenschmied - durch diesen Beruf kann man Dolche, Schwerter, Kolben, Stäbe und Stangenwaffen herstellen
Damit habt Ihr immer die richitge Waffe an eurer Seite um das maximale aus eurem Krieger herauszuholen

Als zweiten Beruf würde ich den Rüstungsschmied bzw. den Alchemisten wählen
Je nach dem ob Ihr eure Tränke lieber selber braut oder eine sichere Quelle habt die das für euch erledigt

*Aufgabenbereich*
PvE
In 6 Mann Instanzen wird der Gladiator meist als Damage Dealer eingesetzt. In bestimmten Situationen wird er aber auch als AOE-Tank gebraucht
In Raids (24 Spieler) wird der Gladiator meist als Off-Tank bzw. AOE-Tank verwendet um den Templer zu entlasten indem er mehrere Gegner auf sich lenkt

PvP
In PvP Gebieten wird der Gladiator als Damage Dealer fungieren  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tank*

Templer sind Schützer, die die Ihren mit Schwert und Schild verteidigen.
Templer benutzen Gesänge oder Beschwörungsformeln, um sich selbst und ihre Verbündeten zu schützen und zu heilen.
Am häufigsten findet man sie aber als Kämpfer an vorderster Front an.

*Wichtige Eigenschaften:* Stärke, Gesundheit, Genauigkeit

*Anlegbare Waffentypen*
Einhandschwerter, Zweihandschwerter, Einhandstreitkolben

*Anlegbare Rüstungen*
Stoff, Leder, Kette, Platte, Schild

*Templer Skill Liste* (klick) _NEU auf Deutsch_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Berufe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rüstungsschmied - durch diesen Beruf kann man Platten- und Kettenrüstungen sowie Schilde herstellen
Damit könnt Ihr euren Templer immer mit der richten Rüstung ausstatten

Als zweiten Beruf würde ich dem Templer wie dem Gladi Alchemie oder eben Waffenschmied empfehlen

*Aufgabenbereich*
PvE
Der Templer wird in 6er Instanzen sowie in Raids (24 Spieler) als Main Tank verwendet. Er tankt Bosse und Trashmobs

PvP
Der Templer kann (soweit ich bisher mitbekommen habe) in Sachen PvP nicht wirklich etwas ausrichten
Ich persönlich glaube aber nicht, dass NC Soft eine Klasse komplett am PvE orientiert - abwarten

*Templer Erfahrungsbericht*
Solo - PvE
+ Der Kampf gegen mehrere Mobs gleichzeitig, sowie gegen einen höherlevligen Mob stellt kein Problem dar
+ Downtimes halten sich gering
-  Im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen braucht der Templer lange um seine Gegner auszuschalten

Gruppen - PvE
+ Jede Gruppe braucht einen Templer, da er die einzigste Tankklasse im Spiel ist
+ In Kombination mit einem Heiler ist der Templer _fast_ nicht zu töten
-  Zwei Templer sind einer zu viel (zumindest für die 6 Mann Instanzen)
-  großes Maß an Verantwortung

Solo - PvP
+ Einen Templer tötet man nicht auf die Schnelle
+ Der Templer wird als Gegner gemieden, da es leichtere Beute gibt
+ Interessante Fähigkeiten wie der "Pull" (man zieht mehrere Gegner an sich heran)
-  Geringer Schaden
-  Sehr CD (Abklingzeit) lastig

Gruppen - PvP
+ Der Templer stirbt sehr selten
-  Keine richtige Verwendung
+/- meist das letzte Ziel


Videos





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gladiator-Skills_1
Gladiator-Skills_2

Gladiator-Gameplay_1
Gladiator-Gameplay_2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Templer-Skills_1
Templer-Skills_2

Templer-Gameplay_1
Templer-Gameplay_2
Templer-Gameplay_3



Rüstungen

*Elyos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Asmodier*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apyss Rüstungen

*Elyos*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Asmodier*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war mal der Anfang von mir. 
Alle wichtigen Infos von euch werden in die Liste hinzugefügt.
*
Und denkt immer daran!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (25. August 2009)

Schön gemacht^^
Die Rüstungen sehen auch super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> ....Wichtige Eigenschaften: Stärke, Gesundheit, Beweglichkeit ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für einen Gladiator würd ich Accuracy ebenfalls hoch anordnen, grade im PvP. Wenn man nix trifft, ist halt doch doof. Würds sogar über Agility anordnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten nett gemacht.


----------



## PC-Flo (26. August 2009)

Habs angeführt danke für den Hinweiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen, wenn paar Leute über Ihre Erfahrungen in den Betawochenenden berichten könnten. 


-Was/Wie gut kann der Gladiator tanken? (Aggro und Healtechnisch)
-Wie schlägt sich der Gladiator in sachen PvP? (Kiteopfer? Schadensbombe? CC? Was hält er wirklich aus, ohne Heiler im Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Hängt der Templer dem Gladiator Schadenstechnisch stark hinterher?
-Der Templer hat angeblich guten bzw. mehr CC als der Gladi - wie wirkt sich das auf PvP aus, ist er zu gebrauchen?

-Haben die Krieger in Aion etwas besonderes, worauf die anderen Klassen heiss sind?

Egal was Ihr über den Krieger wisst... nur raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (26. August 2009)

*Templer*

Als erstes der Bereich PvE:
Solo:
+ Man bewältigt auch Mobs die 3 Stufen über der eigenen sind
+ Zwei oder Drei Gegner gleichzeitig stellen kein Problem dar
+ Downtimes sind selten

- Es dauert im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen lange einen Mob zu töten

Gruppe:
+ Jede Gruppe liebt Templer
+ Die Kombination mit einem Kleriker schafft man alles.
+ Der Templer wird wahrscheinlich die Most-Wanted-Klasse

- Zwei Templer sind einer zu viel
- Man trägt wie in jedem MMO ein hohes Maß an Verantwortung

Und nun der PvP-Bereich:

Solo:
+ Ob man als erster angreift oder angegriffen wird ist völlig egal.
+ Kämpfe gegen Templer dauern lange. Oft trifft im Laufe des Kampfes Verstärkung ein
+ Der Templer ist Duelstark und wird wegen seiner Zähigkeit gemieden. Leichte Kills gibt es wo anders schneller
+ Durch Pulls kann man fliehende Feinde töten

- Kleriker und Kantor sind schwer zu knacken
- Kämpfe gegen andere Plattenträger ziehen sich ewig
- Sehr CD-abhänig. Sind alle CD verbraucht, wird es im nächsten Kampf eng

Gruppe:

+ Man stribt oft als Letzter
+ Solange der Heiler lebt, stirbt man garnicht

- Trotz vieler in der Theorie nützlich klingender Skills, nützt man der Gruppe nur wenig bis garnicht
- Man wird nur mitgenommen, weil einer mehr nunmal eins mehr ist als einer weniger


----------



## PC-Flo (26. August 2009)

Danke für deinen schönen Erfahrungsbericht Squizzel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab die Liste oben aktualisiert!



PC-Flo schrieb:


> -Was/Wie gut kann der Gladiator tanken? (Aggro und Healtechnisch)
> -Wie schlägt sich der Gladiator in sachen PvP? (Kiteopfer? Schadensbombe? CC? Was hält er wirklich aus, ohne Heiler im Rücken
> 
> 
> ...



Mir sind noch eine interessante Fragen eingefallen

-Was bringt der Gladiator seiner Gruppe? (ist er ohne weiteres mit einer anderen Damage Klasse auszutauschen?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (26. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> -Was bringt der Gladiator seiner Gruppe? (ist er ohne weiteres mit einer anderen Damage Klasse auszutauschen?)



Der Gladiator ist der Prototyp des Linebreaker. Wenn ein Platten tragendes, AOE spammendes Ungetüm auf die Stoffigruppe zurast, dann hat das alleine schon seinen psychologischen Effekt - ganz zu schweigen von den Krits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Gladiator wird da gebraucht wo AOE-DMG und Durchhaltevermögen gefragt ist. Es kommt immer auf das gegnerische Gruppensetup an, ob der Gladiator ein "must-have" ist. Pauschal kann man das nie sagen.


----------



## Norjena (26. August 2009)

Wenn man den Templer haut, kann er schützen, haut man ihn nicht, fällt praktisch alles defensive weg, also dürfte klar das ihn niemand haut, und er wenig bringt.


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> -Was bringt der Gladiator seiner Gruppe? (ist er ohne weiteres mit einer anderen Damage Klasse auszutauschen?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AoE, Frontbrecher, kein Squishy, Knockdown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sahsnotas (26. August 2009)

Klar macht der Templer wenig Schaden, aber im Massen-PvP sehe ich ihn ja auch als Beschützer für einen DDler oder in der gegnerischen Heilerlinie bambule machen.
Ich jedenfalls mach beides sehr gerne...


----------



## Norjena (26. August 2009)

Sahsnotas schrieb:


> Klar macht der Templer wenig Schaden, aber im Massen-PvP sehe ich ihn ja auch als Beschützer für einen DDler oder in der gegnerischen Heilerlinie bambule machen.
> Ich jedenfalls mach beides sehr gerne...



Und wie soll er schützten bitte? Hinterherlaufen und kitzeln?

Weil seine Schutzskills sind fast ohne Ausnahme nur durch Schildblocks aktivierbar. Solange er nicht im Nahkampf gehauen wird aktiviert sich da nix, dann kann er außer dem bisschen rumziehen was gut Cooldown hat nicht viel machen, sein ganzer CC liegt auf recht langen Cooldowns.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2009)

Konnte jetzt den Massenpull vom Templer auf die schnelle nicht finden (wegen CD etc), aber auch andere Skills scheinen den ausgeteilten physischen Schaden bei eigenen Leuten zu erhöhen. Also schätze einen Platz als Supporter hat er sicher.

Mal sehen..


----------



## Norjena (27. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Konnte jetzt den Massenpull vom Templer auf die schnelle nicht finden (wegen CD etc), aber auch andere Skills scheinen den ausgeteilten physischen Schaden bei eigenen Leuten zu erhöhen. Also schätze einen Platz als Supporter hat er sicher.
> 
> Mal sehen..



Der AoE Pull hat eine Stunde CD...soviel zum Thema, der normale glaub 30 Sekunden, was den Schaden der Gruppe erhöhen soll ist mir grad schleierhaft, außer dem Debuff der Resi runtersetzt, aber den haben auch andere Klassen, zudem hält der nur 4 Sekunden oder so und hat 8 CD.


----------



## Salute (27. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der AoE Pull hat eine Stunde CD...



Das ist natürlich etwas viel. Und wenn die Debuffs von dem Templer sich nicht mit den anderen stacken, dann weiß ich auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Hmm...jo..also sofern du deinen Templar nicht bis zum anschlag mit +crit gesockelt hast siehts im PvP lau aus.....was mich wieder nachdenklich macht bei meiner Klassenwahl :/


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. August 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber da fällt mir ein wenn ich die Einleitung sehe....

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie des mit den Bewegungsbonus bzw Malus beim Templar ist?


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Die gleichen wie bei allen Klassen !?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Ist das so?Ich hab ka war der Annahme das jede Klasse eigene Bewegungsauwirkungen hat..


----------



## Bahlti (30. August 2009)

hm schwanke immer noch zwischen templer und gladi :/ 

naja ob abwarten, dann gibts bst neue topics wie sich der templer im pvp verhält und wie er abschneidet.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (30. August 2009)

Naja..im 1on1 wie gesagt is er super...atm höchster Rang laut meinen Infos...zumindest weit oben dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur im Mass PvP scheint er net so zu knallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (30. August 2009)

jo mein ich ja mass pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so für festungen erobern im abyss mit legion, überfälle durch die risse etc.

aber er hat auch paar nette debuffs, wie ich in der skillliste seh. lähmen zB durch schildschlag is auch ne nette sache im pvp so kommt der stoffi/heiler nich so schnell weg^^


----------



## texus19 (1. September 2009)

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Galdiator.... wie spielt sich der mit 2 einhandwaffen? und lohnt es sich überhaupt einen gladi mit 2 einhändern zu spielen? oder dann doch lieber der assa?

mfg texus


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

Lohnt sich schon, jenach Einsatzgebiet halt. Im PvE, bei Passagen wo du kein AE brauchst bedeutet DW 25-40% mehr Schaden auf ein einzelnes Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lohnt sich schon, jenach Einsatzgebiet halt. Im PvE, bei Passagen wo du kein AE brauchst bedeutet DW 25-40% mehr Schaden auf ein einzelnes Ziel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich weiß, wurde mit 1.5 der Schaden mit DW nochmals etwas gesenkt, und die AoE Skills gehen nur mit Zweihand? Bleiben dann überhauot genug Skills übrig?


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wurde mit 1.5 der Schaden mit DW nochmals etwas gesenkt, und die AoE Skills gehen nur mit Zweihand? Bleiben dann überhauot genug Skills übrig?


Ja, wurde etwas modifiziert, sind trotzdem noch 20% - pi mal daumen. Es gibt auch spezielle Chains die nur mit DW gehen als Stigma zB iirc. AoE Skills gehen nur mit einer 2 Hand Waffe, richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, definitiv bleiben noch genug übrig. (:


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja, wurde etwas modifiziert, sind trotzdem noch 20% - pi mal daumen. Es gibt auch spezielle Chains die nur mit DW gehen als Stigma zB iirc. AoE Skills gehen nur mit einer 2 Hand Waffe, richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. September 2009)

Hm ich poste zwar mit meiner WoW Signatur aber da ich mit meinem Krieger meine Tankleidenschaft gefunden habe werde ich mir den Templer mal genauer anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die kurze aber feine Erklärung


----------



## Martel (2. September 2009)

Moin eine Frage:


Ich denke dadrüber nach einen Gladiator zu spielen. Den ein Bekannter will unbedingt kleriker sein (war doch der einzige Heiler oder?)

Ich denke mal das wir da ein perfektes Paar abgeben, aber:


-Der Gladiator taugt überhaupt nicht zum Tanken richtig? Also zu sagen: So, andere Ausrüstung an, Heiler mit Guter ausrüstung dahinter und dann beim Leveln mal in eine Instanz gehen geht nicht richtig ? Nicht im endcontent sondern nur beim Leveln.

-Die nächste Frage, kann ich ihn aktiv Schützen im PvP. Gegner wegnehmen etc,


-Und, er ist also ein AOE Monster, macht er aber auch Singeltarget hohe crits.. ich bin einer von dennen die gerne Hohe Zahlen sehen. Ob Heilung oder Dmg ist eigentlich egal nur sabbern will ich können ;-)

DPS ist neben Sache.



Ach und weil es hier rein passt:

Anders als in anderen MMOs, kann man doch bei AION die komplette High End Ausrüstung über PVPVE holen oder? Also ich logge mich Abends ein, gehe etwas moschen und irgendwann kann ich mir dann ein Teil holen oder? Oder muss ich immer und immer wieder die gleichen PVE inhalte machen.


----------



## Bahlti (2. September 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Moin eine Frage:
> 
> 
> Ich denke dadrüber nach einen Gladiator zu spielen. Den ein Bekannter will unbedingt kleriker sein (war doch der einzige Heiler oder?)
> ...



Ja, Kleriker ist der einzige Heiler. Kantor kann zwar auch heilen ist aber eher Supporter.

Gladi kann sehr wohl tanken, doch nur als off-tank, er ersetzt den templer nicht.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, an single targets macht er mit 2 einhändern mehr dmg als mit ner fetten 2 hand. ca. 20%.

Und in AION kannst du dir high-lvl-rüstungen sowohl über instanzen und abyss holen. Wenn du im Abyss Feinde tötest, Relikte oder Festungen einnimmst etc. erhälst du Abyss-Points die du gegen Waffen und Rüstungen eintauschen kannst. Glaube wenn du stirbst verlierst du auch Abyss-Points, bin mir aber jetz nicht sicher.

sonstige infos zum gladi kannste dir hier holen : http://aion.buffed.de/forum/forum/11-gladiator/

und wegen dem schützen im pvp weiss ich jetz nicht genau , hier sind mal alle fertigkeiten: http://aion.buffed.de/content/41/gladiator-fertigkeiten/1/


----------



## Martel (2. September 2009)

Oo oh danke, die fertigkeiten habe ich schon gesehen aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz verinnerlicht.


Mh das mit den punkten verlieren habe ich auch schon gehört und da stelle ich mir die Frage wie das PvP abläuft. Immerhin bin ich als Nahkämpfer ohne Heilung schlechter dran als ein range ohne heilung ... zumindest etwas finde ic hwenn es zergs geben sollte.


----------



## Bahlti (2. September 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Oo oh danke, die fertigkeiten habe ich schon gesehen aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz verinnerlicht.
> 
> 
> Mh das mit den punkten verlieren habe ich auch schon gehört und da stelle ich mir die Frage wie das PvP abläuft. Immerhin bin ich als Nahkämpfer ohne Heilung schlechter dran als ein range ohne heilung ... zumindest etwas finde ic hwenn es zergs geben sollte.



musst aber so sehn das ein range schneller down geht als du mit platte^^ ausserdem haste doch nen cleric als kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Moin eine Frage:
> 
> 
> Ich denke dadrüber nach einen Gladiator zu spielen. Den ein Bekannter will unbedingt kleriker sein (war doch der einzige Heiler oder?)
> ...


Falsch, Gladiator kann sehr viel ziemlich gut tanken. Nur bei den ganz dicken Brocken wirds vielleicht eng. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Theoretisch konnte man jede 45er Instanz mit einem Gladiator als Tank problemlos durchspielen.




> -Die nächste Frage, kann ich ihn aktiv Schützen im PvP. Gegner wegnehmen etc,


Du hast einen Snare, aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> -Und, er ist also ein AOE Monster, macht er aber auch Singeltarget hohe crits.. ich bin einer von dennen die gerne Hohe Zahlen sehen. Ob Heilung oder Dmg ist eigentlich egal nur sabbern will ich können ;-)
> 
> DPS ist neben Sache.


Willst du hohe Zahlen, ist Sorcerer dein Char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gladiator hat manchmal hohe Spikes, aber niemals konstant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Ach und weil es hier rein passt:
> 
> Anders als in anderen MMOs, kann man doch bei AION die komplette High End Ausrüstung über PVPVE holen oder? Also ich logge mich Abends ein, gehe etwas moschen und irgendwann kann ich mir dann ein Teil holen oder? Oder muss ich immer und immer wieder die gleichen PVE inhalte machen.


Du sammelst Abysspoints. Dafür kriegst du Ausrüstung. Ausrüstung kriegst du auch aus Instanzen, zb. Dark Poeta bietet einige leckere schmankerl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (2. September 2009)

Naja...soweit ich das mitbekommen hab wird ja die Defense vom Gladi glücklicherweise nochma gesenkt ergo siehts mit tanken schlecht aus...


----------



## texus19 (2. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lohnt sich schon, jenach Einsatzgebiet halt. Im PvE, bei Passagen wo du kein AE brauchst bedeutet DW 25-40% mehr Schaden auf ein einzelnes Ziel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ahh sehr geil mag nähmlich ned schleichen aber trotzdem 2 einhänder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (2. September 2009)

Aion - KOR Dual Wielding Gladiator (no sound)

Ich hab selber grad gesehn das der dw gladi doch zimlich abgeht.


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2009)

Das Video ist alt und entspricht nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Schaden wurde davon doch ziemlich deutlich generft, dass so etwas nicht mehr möglich sein wird.


----------



## texus19 (2. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Das Video ist alt und entspricht nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast meine Träume getötet! MÖRDER!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (2. September 2009)

Hey Leute 

hab eben die Links der Skills (Gladiator, Templer und Krieger 1-9) aktualisiert.
Sie sind jetzt auf deutsch

Hier habt ihr die Links ebenfalls noch einmal

Krieger Skills 1-9
Gladiator Skills
Templer Skills

In der open Beta werde ich den Krieger ausführlich testen und einen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesem Thread veröffentlichen.
Alle die an der Beta nicht teilnehmen können/wollen können sich dadurch _hoffentlich_ ein noch besseres Bild vom Krieger machen.

Wir sehen uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> hab eben die Links der Skills (Gladiator, Templer und Krieger 1-9) aktualisiert.
> Sie sind jetzt auf deutsch
> ...



find ich super, schon mal danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann leider nicht ob, ich lad ja mit ner 1k-leitung keine 10gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Skills so anschaue haben sie den Skill, der vorher ein Schild das so und so viel Schaden absorbiert hat in einen +Werte SKill umgewandelt..was ne recht sinnige Sache ist wie ich meine...um zumindest mal kurzzeitig die DMG Spitze zu heben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (8. September 2009)

Mal eine Frage, hat der Gladiator irgendwelche Skills mit Selbstheilung? So einen Lifeleech Skill mit hohen Timer ,oder gehen nur Tränke und ansonsten ist er völlig aufgeschmissen diesbezüglich?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn er sich selber heilen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee nee...er hat das übliche Herb Treatment und Bandagen und Tränke eben....reicht auch völlig...


----------



## Rayon (8. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Nee nee...er hat das übliche Herb Treatment und Bandagen und Tränke eben....reicht auch völlig...


Falsch.

http://www.aionarmory.com/spell.aspx?id=398 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Ja okay...Stigma...verzeih..so genau hatte ich mich mit dem Gladiator im Endgame net auseinander gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (8. September 2009)

Mit Level 45 ist das natürlich recht spät.

Ging mir halt darum,das man wie beim zB Waffenmeister von HDRO bissel sich das Leben erleichtern kann mit etwas Selbstheilung.


----------

